# Problema di boot, aiutoooo

## John McClane

Ho appena masterizzato su un cdrw l'.iso di gentoo anaconda in vari modi, caricandolo con alcohol e copiando il cd da periferica virtuale, da nero come dice l'handbook (quì mi da un errore con la lunghezza del blocco dati, devo per forza fare ignora  :Sad:  ) insomma dal bios gli dico di bootarmi (e non buttarmi  :Laughing:  ) il cdrw e non lo fa passa direttamente all'ide rientrando in winzozz...non capisco perchè  :Sad: 

ps: dentro al cdrw ho visto che ci sono varie cartelle del tipo: IMAGES, ISOLINUX dove ci sono dei file che hanno come nome boot o cose del genere...quindi dovrebbe essere bootable no?

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quale iso hai preso? Mi sa che tu abbia scaricato quella con i grp e non la universal. Posta il link dove l'hai scaricata.

----------

## John McClane

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Quale iso hai preso? Mi sa che tu abbia scaricato quella con i grp e non la universal. Posta il link dove l'hai scaricata.

 

ho preso questa:

http://breakmygentoo.net/gentoo-anaconda/anaconda-gentoo-AMDXP.iso

vista la mia incompetenza ho voluto provare con un install grafica  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quella dovrebbe buttare. Magari colpa del cd rw?

----------

## John McClane

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Quella dovrebbe buttare. Magari colpa del cd rw?

 

azz non saprei...ma quel problema di nero non è influente? se sei certo di no la masterizzo su un cd...non lo vorrei buttare nel vero senso della parola stavolta  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *John McClane wrote:*   

> azz non saprei...ma quel problema di nero non è influente? se sei certo di no la masterizzo su un cd...non lo vorrei buttare nel vero senso della parola stavolta 

 

No non sono sicuro e il ? lo fa capire  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Su-34

 *John McClane wrote:*   

> Ho appena masterizzato su un cdrw l'.iso di gentoo anaconda in vari modi, caricandolo con alcohol e copiando il cd da periferica virtuale, da nero come dice l'handbook (quì mi da un errore con la lunghezza del blocco dati, devo per forza fare ignora  ) insomma dal bios gli dico di bootarmi (e non buttarmi  ) il cdrw e non lo fa passa direttamente all'ide rientrando in winzozz...non capisco perchè 
> 
> ps: dentro al cdrw ho visto che ci sono varie cartelle del tipo: IMAGES, ISOLINUX dove ci sono dei file che hanno come nome boot o cose del genere...quindi dovrebbe essere bootable no?
> 
> grazie

 

a me dava lo stesso identico problema e alla fine ho scoperto che avevo il lettore vecchiotto

è bastato rimasterizzare l iso con un supporto"normale" ed è andato tutto

mi fai una cortesia? entra in windows metti l rw nel lettore e prova a vedere se lui (win) te lo apre

----------

## John McClane

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

>  *John McClane wrote:*   Ho appena masterizzato su un cdrw l'.iso di gentoo anaconda in vari modi, caricandolo con alcohol e copiando il cd da periferica virtuale, da nero come dice l'handbook (quì mi da un errore con la lunghezza del blocco dati, devo per forza fare ignora  ) insomma dal bios gli dico di bootarmi (e non buttarmi  ) il cdrw e non lo fa passa direttamente all'ide rientrando in winzozz...non capisco perchè 
> 
> ps: dentro al cdrw ho visto che ci sono varie cartelle del tipo: IMAGES, ISOLINUX dove ci sono dei file che hanno come nome boot o cose del genere...quindi dovrebbe essere bootable no?
> 
> grazie 
> ...

 

il mio lettore è un plextor cdrw 48x non è vecchiotto  :Very Happy:  cmq da win entro benissimo nel cd, i nomi delle cartelle li ho letti qui  :Wink: 

faccio due prove allora:

1- lo masterizzo con l'altro masterizzatore

2- se non va ancora, ci provo a mettere win e vedere se è un problema di cdrw o di .iso  :Wink: 

per ora grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## John McClane

1- ho provato ma niente  :Sad: 

2- non mi va di farlo   :Laughing: 

ora sto masterizzando su un supporto "normale" sperando che booti e non che lo dovrò buttare io  :Laughing: 

----------

## alexbr

 *John McClane wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il mio lettore è un plextor cdrw 48x non è vecchiotto  cmq da win entro benissimo nel cd, i nomi delle cartelle li ho letti qui 
> 
> faccio due prove allora:
> ...

 

se non funziona ancora, prova a usare una iso "normale", senza anaconda, che è più collaudata   :Wink: 

----------

## John McClane

 *alexbr wrote:*   

>  *John McClane wrote:*   
> 
> il mio lettore è un plextor cdrw 48x non è vecchiotto  cmq da win entro benissimo nel cd, i nomi delle cartelle li ho letti qui 
> 
> faccio due prove allora:
> ...

 

e poi come lo installo  :Very Happy:  non sono capace e l'handbook non cel'ho a disposizione visto che ho un solo pc, per questo per ora uso anaconda poi se, come è nei miei programmi, prenderò un portatile e lo monterò li...allora userò l'iso normale e partiro dal primo stage  :Wink: 

----------

## Su-34

 *John McClane wrote:*   

> Ho appena masterizzato su un cdrw l'.iso di gentoo anaconda in vari modi, caricandolo con alcohol e copiando il cd da periferica virtuale, da nero come dice l'handbook (quì mi da un errore con la lunghezza del blocco dati, devo per forza fare ignora  ) insomma dal bios gli dico di bootarmi (e non buttarmi  ) il cdrw e non lo fa passa direttamente all'ide rientrando in winzozz...non capisco perchè 
> 
> ps: dentro al cdrw ho visto che ci sono varie cartelle del tipo: IMAGES, ISOLINUX dove ci sono dei file che hanno come nome boot o cose del genere...quindi dovrebbe essere bootable no?
> 
> 

 

aspetta: doamanda idiota ma necessaria. sapevi che il boot impostato dal bios va a vedere l eventuale cd presente nella prima unità ottica presente nel pc???

nn è che l hai messo nella seconda???

----------

## John McClane

che fortunato che sono  :Very Happy:  l'ho masterizzato su un cd "normale" e violà ora si boota...emh no volevo dire ora si butta  :Twisted Evil:  che palle  :Sad:  significa che la .iso non funziona giusto?

Mi piaceva l'idea di provare gentoo subito  :Rolling Eyes:  ma dovrò rinunciare...certo che sfiga che c'ho  :Crying or Very sad: 

edit:

@ su-34

il mio parte col primo e poi verifica il secondo, io l'ho messo una volta nel primo e una nel secondo ma niente  :Sad: 

----------

## Su-34

l importante è che hai risolto

ciaoo

----------

## alexbr

 *John McClane wrote:*   

> e poi come lo installo  non sono capace e l'handbook non cel'ho a disposizione visto che ho un solo pc, per questo per ora uso anaconda poi se, come è nei miei programmi, prenderò un portatile e lo monterò li...allora userò l'iso normale e partiro dal primo stage 

 

Se non hai grandi problemi di connessione, puoi fare come ho fatto io: ho avviato con livecd "normale" e su un terminale con links mi sono tenuto la guida aperta direttamente sul sito di gentoo.org, sull'altro terminale ho eseguito le varie operazioni

p.s. se non dovessi sapere, sul live cd ci sono 4 terminali disponibili, e si attivano con la combinazione alt+F<n> dove<n> sta per il numero del terminale.

inoltre nel livecd è presente links, un ottimo browser web a modalità testo, se premi esc hai un menu a disposizione molto simile a quello dei normali browsers

edit: dico questo perchè per molti qui nel forum queste cose potrebbero essere scontate, ma per un newbe no   :Wink: 

----------

## John McClane

 *Su-34 wrote:*   

> l importante è che hai risolto
> 
> ciaoo

 

ehehe magari....ho detto che si butta non boota  :Sad:  mi ero spiegato male  :Question:   :Sad: 

cmq può dipendere che non ho l'.md5 (non so bene cosa sia, ma non serviva solo a linux?)

ora sto scaricando la iso x86 e non specifica per athlon con l'.md5...speriamo

----------

## John McClane

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s. se non dovessi sapere, sul live cd ci sono 4 terminali disponibili, e si attivano con la combinazione alt+F<n> dove<n> sta per il numero del terminale.
> 
> inoltre nel livecd è presente links, un ottimo browser web a modalità testo, se premi esc hai un menu a disposizione molto simile a quello dei normali browsers
> ...

 

una domanda...ma per installare gentoo cosa mi serve? non ho ben capito...su linuxiso ci sono due cd uno minimal e uno universal...veramente c'ho capito poco  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *John McClane wrote:*   

> una domanda...ma per installare gentoo cosa mi serve? non ho ben capito...su linuxiso ci sono due cd uno minimal e uno universal...veramente c'ho capito poco 

 

Se fai un'installazione da rete devi scaricarti l'universal.

----------

## alexbr

in pratica basta che scarichi la più piccola, che non contiene i files di installazione (che secondo me è meglio) e dopo scarichi uno stage, che in pratica è un punto di partenza da cui installare tutto il resto...

spero di averti chiarito le idee, comunque per informazioni più dettagliate basta che segui la guida come ti ho detto io... a proposito, che modem usi per connetterti? 56K, isdn, adsl [ethernet/usb], o altro? sono informazioni importanti per decidere quale disco ti fa più comodo nella fase di installazione

----------

## John McClane

 *alexbr wrote:*   

> in pratica basta che scarichi la più piccola, che non contiene i files di installazione (che secondo me è meglio) e dopo scarichi uno stage, che in pratica è un punto di partenza da cui installare tutto il resto...
> 
> spero di averti chiarito le idee, comunque per informazioni più dettagliate basta che segui la guida come ti ho detto io... a proposito, che modem usi per connetterti? 56K, isdn, adsl [ethernet/usb], o altro? sono informazioni importanti per decidere quale disco ti fa più comodo nella fase di installazione

 

ho la fibra però non ho ben capito, io masterizzo il minimal e gli stage li prendo durante l'install o devo masterizzare pure quelli?

scusate ma sono veramente un super newbie  :Very Happy:  purtroppo il mio cervello informatico è stato atrofizzato da winzozz  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *John McClane wrote:*   

> ho la fibra però non ho ben capito, io masterizzo il minimal e gli stage li prendo durante l'install o devo masterizzare pure quelli?

 

Mi pare che con la minimal ci sia solo lo stage1 (mi sembra). Comunque nella guida ti dice anche come scaricarli durante l'installazione.

----------

## alexbr

 *John McClane wrote:*   

> ho la fibra però non ho ben capito, io masterizzo il minimal e gli stage li prendo durante l'install o devo masterizzare pure quelli?

 

gli stages li prendi durante l'installazione e li scompatti direttamente sul disco (è tutto spiegato nella guida): è l'opzione più comoda perchè utilizzi sempre lo stesso cd per avere un'installazione aggiornata all'ultimo secondo

 *John McClane wrote:*   

> scusate ma sono veramente un super newbie  purtroppo il mio cervello informatico è stato atrofizzato da winzozz 

  siamo qui per aiutarti, no  :Wink:  : non ti preoccupare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## John McClane

ok allora prendo il minimal, lo booto e poi? scusate ma sono inpedito  :Very Happy:  che succede? devo avere una partizione (ho una ext3 da 9gb circa va bene?)? come entro nel browser? e i link come li metto  :Razz: 

----------

## alexbr

 *Quote:*   

>  allora prendo il minimal, lo booto e poi? scusate ma sono inpedito  che succede? devo avere una partizione (ho una ext3 da 9gb circa va bene?)? come entro nel browser? e i link come li metto 

 

la ext3 da 9gb va benissimo, basta che tu abbia anche una swap decente e magari una partizione di boot (ma quest'ultima non è necessaria)

per entrare nel browser basta che dicìgiti links, e per navigare, una volta entrato nel browser, digita g ( che sta per go ), ti appare una finestra che ti chiede l'url della pagina... poi con le freccie ti sposti fra i collegamenti e con enter li selezioni... per scorrere in basso la pagina premi control+n e per scorrerla in alto control+p, per tornare indietro la freccia a sinistra... per altre funzioni usa il tasto esc

spero di essere stato esauriente nella spiegazione (in pratica ti ho detto il manuale di links   :Wink:  )

ah se apri un terzo termnale con links puoi rimanere a conversare con noi nel forum   :Cool: 

----------

## John McClane

sai che faccio?  :Very Happy: 

appena finito di scaricare il minimal ci provo, poi male che va continuo in settimana con l'handbook stampato  :Laughing: 

----------

## alexbr

naturalmente se non sai connetterti prima annotati o chiedi in giro come si fa a connettersi con la tua linea   :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## shev

 *John McClane wrote:*   

> ok allora prendo il minimal, lo booto e poi? scusate ma sono inpedito  che succede? devo avere una partizione (ho una ext3 da 9gb circa va bene?)? come entro nel browser? e i link come li metto 

 

Qui non si tratta di essere impedito, ma di essere pigro. L'handbook su gentoo.org risponde a tutti i tuoi quesiti, basta seguirlo passo passo e non si può non riuscire ad installare gentoo. Mi pare assurdo star qui a riscrivere l'handbook rispondendo alle varie domande quando basta scaricarselo e leggerselo...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Inoltre la soluzione più comoda (imho) è stamparselo su carta e tenerlo a portata di mano mentre si installa. Credo che tu abbia una stampante o la possiblità di stamparlo.

p.s.: non è una risposta sgarbata questa, sia chiaro. Già che vuoi usare gentoo hai tutta la mia stima  :Very Happy: 

Semplicemente mi sembra tu ti stia facendo problemi e complicando inutilmente la vita. Stampati l'handbook, leggilo e segui le istruzioni. Non puoi sbagliare. L'handbook spiega quasi tutto: che significato hanno le varie iso, come usarle etc etc

Se poi hai problemi non documentati allora chiedi.

----------

## John McClane

@ alexbr

no non so come farla andare  :Sad: 

@ Shev

purtroppo l'handbook è di 95 pagine e preferirei risparmiarmelo, ho la possibilità di stamparlo e rilegarlo gratuitamente e così faro ma purtroppo non posso farlo oggi  :Laughing:  ero però curioso di provare gentoo subito, e per questo avevo preso la iso con anaconda ma purtroppo non va  :Sad: 

cmq a quanto ho capito (configurazione della linea etc..) non sembra una cosa facile o cmq che posso fare io quindi penso di aspettare l'handbook stampato o addirittura il portatile (se lo prenderò) così faro tutto direttamente lì  :Wink: 

grazie e scusate se non ho letto...ma così è più semplice capire...cmq non pensavo che come si usa links veniva chiarito nell'handbook per il semplice fatto che con l'handbook in mano non serviva leggerlo online  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *John McClane wrote:*   

> purtroppo l'handbook è di 95 pagine e preferirei risparmiarmelo, ho la possibilità di stamparlo e rilegarlo gratuitamente e così faro ma purtroppo non posso farlo oggi  ero però curioso di provare gentoo subito, e per questo avevo preso la iso con anaconda ma purtroppo non va 

 

Se vuoi gentoo subito puoi provare glis (Gentoo Linux Install Script). Non ti assicuro niente perche' non l'ho mai provato pero' trovi maggiori info in questo thread.

----------

## John McClane

bè non so come funziona e di eng non ne capisco tantissimo  :Sad:  cmq aspetto l'handbook e lo installerò con quello  :Wink: 

grazie cmq a tutti

----------

